# iPod Touch / iPhone Bible Programs



## LawrenceU (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm curious. How many of you have Bible software on your iWhatever? If you do what do you use? Is it good? Do you actually use it?


----------



## Herald (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a bible program on my iPhone but I seldom use it. As much as I like the apps on the iPhone the bible apps don't impress me.


----------



## Claudiu (Jul 4, 2009)

I use the 'you version' iPhone - Mobile - YouVersion.com: Online Bible app of the Holy Bible. I use it whenever I don't have my Allan Bible on me. It's convenient when I have to do a quick search, or look at different bible versions. Even more, its nice to have when I'm stuck somewhere and have nothing to do.

-----Added 7/4/2009 at 03:53:22 EST-----

Another reason I use it is because it has a Romanian translation, which I use when I am at a Romanian church


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 4, 2009)

I have some on my Iphone, the danish bible and some quizes, but mostly I use the Greek and hebrew vocabulary app to increase my vocabulary


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a few free ones on here, including one with the NET Bible. Can someone recommend me some good apps ?


----------



## Claudiu (Jul 5, 2009)

BlackCalvinist said:


> I have a few free ones on here, including one with the NET Bible. Can someone recommend me some good apps ?



Some others apps...besides a Bible?


----------



## Hippo (Jul 5, 2009)

I use the iPhone Apps - Acro Bible ESV | Apptism which is excellent when you are travelling and want to look up a refrence or suddenly have a thought and want to search for a word or phrase to find the text you are thinking of.

It is not ideal for extended reading but it usefull to ensure that you have the full text (with excellent search options) with you at all times.


----------



## ReformedDave (Jul 5, 2009)

The best I've found is just to download the Kindle app and get the ESV Study bible. I find it very useful.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 5, 2009)

The Kindle App route is a good one. 

I also use the You Version. It has basically all the versions available when connected to the internet (easier with an iPhone than an iTouch), but it also has KJV and NKJV available offline.


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 5, 2009)

I use Mantis Bible. They have an expanding body of resources available which include various Bible versions. (I have KJV, ESB, and Geneva) There are various commentaries (including Calvin's Commentaries) and books available. The items you want are loaded into your device so access is not limited to having internet access. A real plus for the iPod Touch.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jul 6, 2009)

Olive Tree software is another choice. They have a free reader which includes the KJV and MH Concise Commentary. They are stored on the iphone/ipod, so you do not need an internet connection. They also have some free modules and some for purchase. 
Olive Tree


----------



## Scott Shahan (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the reformation study bible and I love it!! Right now I think you can get it for 11.99. Well worth it!


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 1, 2009)

Scott Shahan said:


> I have the reformation study bible and I love it!! Right now I think you can get it for 11.99. Well worth it!



This is a nice app for using the notes. It seems to lack the button matrix book navigation of Mantis, Bible Reader (Olive Tree), and PocketBible. The 6 X 11 button matrix fills the screen with buttons so all 66 books are available on the screen. This is quicker that having to scroll through a list of the books.


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 1, 2009)

I now use my ESV study bible app a lot since I have bought it


----------



## TrueConvert (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm absolutely loving the Reformation Study Bible app as well. I use it ALL THE TIME!! The notes are there, you can make your own margin/study notes, bookmark. There is a feature called "DIG" which allows you to dig deeper into a text by examining all the relevant texts, etc.


----------



## Houchens (Oct 1, 2009)

Just downloaded the Reformation Study Bible app for my iTouch...can't wait to start using it! Thanks for the OP Lawrence!


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 1, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I'm curious. How many of you have Bible software on your iWhatever? If you do what do you use? Is it good? Do you actually use it?



I have the ESV Study Bible app by Olive Tree and the Reformation Study Bible app by AcroBible. Both are solid and handy to use, and it sure beats having to carry the print version of the ESV Study Bible around with me.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

I have the Bible on my classic ipod.....I still need to get the one from Sproul on my itouch! I use it mostly when I travel or when I'm cleaning the house etc. It's amazing how much scripture you can hear during times like this! I really like it.

-----Added 10/1/2009 at 02:02:41 EST-----

Oh! I do have it on my Kindle too...that's really great!


----------



## Der Pilger (Oct 1, 2009)

Scott Shahan said:


> I have the reformation study bible and I love it!! Right now I think you can get it for 11.99. Well worth it!



I got the same one for my Touch 2G, and it was a great deal--all the RSB notes and articles plus the ESV text for something like 11.99. I also downloaded "Holy Bible by Paul Avery" because I could get a free GNT with it, plus the Olive Tree Bible reader with the MJKV version. Both the latter programs are free, provided you don't want any of the copyrighted Bible versions.

Now if they just had a good program for learning NT Greek, it would be even better.


----------



## the particular baptist (Oct 1, 2009)

I use the RSB as well. The best $11 i ever spent.

[video=youtube;IpSj0boGUXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpSj0boGUXE[/video]


----------

